# Game #1: Warriors vs. Lakers



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

_vs_








*Warriors* (0-0) vs *Lakers* (1-0)
The Oracle, Oakland, California​
Wednesday, November 1, 7:30 pm PDT​













*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







PG - Baron Davis







SG - Jason Richardson







SF - Mickael Pietrus







PF - Mike Dunleavy Jr.







C - Troy Murphy

*Lakers*:







PG - Smush Parker







SG - Sasha Vujacic







SF - Luke Walton







PF - Lamar Odom







C - Andrew Bynum

*Latest Results*
*Warriors*: lost @ Seattle SuperSonics 107-111 _OT_ (preseason, 10/26)
*Lakers*: won _vs_ Phoenix Suns 114-106 (10/31)

*Notes:*
- there is still uncertainty regarding whether or not J-Rich will start--or even play--in the season opener vs. the L.A. Lakers. Richardson is still recovering from off season knee surgery.

- another victim of off season knee surgery, Kobe Bryant, will miss this game, not even taking the flight north from Los Angeles. Also missing the game on the Lakers side of the court: coach Phil Jackson (recovering from hip surgery).

- officially the Warriors will start the season with their 3 players on the inactive list being Adonal Foyle, Dajuan Wagner and Zarko Cabarkapa.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

dunleavys going to have a tuff time against odom.... i hope jrich is 100% so him and bd can do those awsome allys!


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

The Lakers aren't what they used to be. With many players injured, we should take them out handily, with or without J-Rich.

Phil Jackson may not make it to this game, because he is still recovering from surgery. While Kobe will deal us tons of damage, Odom's been playing so-so in the preseason. Look for Farmar to do some damage off the bench though, it'll be a classic Bruin battle with Baron.

With our athleticism, I don't see why we wouldn't take this, even if Kobe keeps them in the game. Not to mention that this is also a back-to-back for the Lakers.

Warriors 112, Lakers 105


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Nelly and I'm interested to see how his goofy lieup ideas factor into late game action as Dunleavy and Murphy are likely to get outrebounded by almost all opposing 4's and 5's. i think this is a winnable game because I don't like the Lakers' front court size with Kwame and Mihm hurt. I think we can win this one. 

hopefully Baron comes out energized.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

essbee said:


> I'm not a fan of Nelly and I'm interested to see how his goofy lieup ideas factor into late game action as Dunleavy and Murphy are likely to get outrebounded by almost all opposing 4's and 5's. i think this is a winnable game because I don't like the Lakers' front court size with Kwame and Mihm hurt. I think we can win this one.
> 
> hopefully Baron comes out energized.


I've gotta agree. With the Lakers bigs hurt, they won't have much to throw at us (Bynum and Turiaf?) to counter our small front court. Kobe will be Kobe (if he's healthy), but each team sports a gimpy 2-guard this game.

I'm curious to see how POB will be used, too. Nellie seems to love this guy:

The world according to Nellie 



> Re: His unabashed love for rookie Patrick O'Bryant:
> 
> "O'Bryant holds the key to our future. That guy is going to be very good. You get a 7-footer talented like that, who understands, is bright ... the only thing he doesn't have is experience. He's never been in great shape before -- his conditioning, he doesn't even know what it is to get to the next level -- and he's got about three levels to go. Once he gets to there and his body matures, he's going to be sensational."


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah i haven't seen o'bryant really so i can't comment but Nellie seems to be ready to hand the team over to him already lol. i can't wait for the season to start, the West should be great again this year and the NFL is god awful so i'm even more hyped than usual.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

essbee said:


> yeah i haven't seen o'bryant really so i can't comment but Nellie seems to be ready to hand the team over to him already lol. i can't wait for the season to start, the West should be great again this year and the *NFL is god awful* so i'm even more hyped than usual.



Meaning the Raiders and Niners are terrible? I feel your pain...as a Niners' fan myself.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah I'm a niners fan and yesterday was like being punched in the face for 3 hrs straight, but I mean the quality of the NFL overall is horrid. There's probably one very good team (the bears) and the colts maybe, and the rest of the league... there was a time when one of the main differences between the NFL and the NCAA was the number of mistakes, now the NFL games are so bad college has less mistakes a lot of times than the pros. In yesterday's game the Raiders only had 98 yards of offense and still won because of mistakes. The entire panthers team gave the game away last night, and earlier in the day Kansas city almost lost to a seattle team without their starting rb or qb.

it's just really unwatchable imo.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

tim duncan


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't mean to troll, but how are you guys going to beat us handily with that roster? especially if j-rich is out.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i don't mean to troll, but how are you guys going to beat us handily with that roster? especially if j-rich is out.


Well, find where in this thread anyone said we were going to win "handily", and I might entertain the question.

Predicting a win and predicting a "handily" win are two things. To put words in Warriors' fans mouth only to respond by challenging that fictitious statement defines trolling. There's really no need for it.

But if you're asking why I think the Warriors might win the game, I say that the combination of the depth at the guard position _along with_ the emotion the entire team will play with being it's the first game (and at home, nonetheless) that will help the Warriors overtake the Lakers.

Lakers looked good last night, though....really good. Warriors will have a tough time inside, with Bynum punching it down low and Odom forcing forwards to defend his perimeter shot. 

And J-Rich--last I checked--isn't out. He very well could play limited minutes, but there's no definite news about him absolutely not playing....at least not yet.

Either way it turns out, it ought to be a good game.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> tim duncan


???


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

We are going to win this one. There is one guy who comes in here hating from the Lakers forum. He says whats so good about our roster. Lakers are good also, but not quite as good as Warriors. Suns are a running team. Warriors will run even more if Lakers can keep up. It will be the first Warriors victory tonight, can't wait.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

Kobe is really out of game???


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

also i usually hate corprorate names for buildings but "the oracle" sounds great.

As always i'm guardedly optimistic about the start of a new season, can't wait to see how we look tonight. Here's hoping for consistency of effort from Pietrus, and Nelson taking breaks from trying to impress everyone with his whackiness to do some actual coaching.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Mindlib said:


> Kobe is really out of game???


No Kobe? No problem 



> _Still sore from mid-July arthroscopic surgery, Bryant will also miss tonight's game at Golden State. Traditionally known as a quick healer, Bryant is midway through his 16th week since the procedure, which was originally labeled as a recovery period of eight to 12 weeks._


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

sorry I am really upset with a certain somebody in the laker forum... back on topic 


were taking this one.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

bruindre said:


> Well, find where in this thread anyone said we were going to win "handily", and I might entertain the question.
> 
> Predicting a win and predicting a "handily" win are two things. To put words in Warriors' fans mouth only to respond by challenging that fictitious statement defines trolling. There's really no need for it.





Yoyo said:


> The Lakers aren't what they used to be. With many players injured, we should take them out handily, with or without J-Rich.



That was where he saw the word 'handily'.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Steez said:


> That was where he saw the word 'handily'.


whoops... :embarrass 

I missed that comment. My bad. 

I don't think, even before last night's Lakers/Suns game I'd have used 'handily'. Yoyo is certainly allowed to disagree and think we'll steamroll the Lakers. 

As I said before, should be an entertaining game to watch, however it goes.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

This should be a good one!


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm wrong. The Warriors are playing like **** tonight.

Shame, because I only get to see the Warriors play when they're playing the Lakers and Clippers, or when they're on national TV. I missed most of the first 3 quarters, but what the hell are we doing...?

We seem to be going so fast that we're turning it over or rushing for bad shots. And Murphy's FTs are just awful.

We better improve by the time we play the Kings, because that's the next game I'll watch.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How do you like our team? The Warriors need time to adapt to Nellie.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

I like it. The Lakers are off to a good start.

Turiaf is really lighting up the scoreboard and of course I've liked how Farmar plays from when he played for the Bruins.

Warriors don't have much of a frontcourt defense at all though, so that has something to do with it. Easy points around the basket for the Lakers. Not to mention you guys killed out fast break (though we did just as much to kill our own).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Warriors are going to need to throw O'Bryant into the fire at some point this season. They don't rebound worth a damn.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

warriors played really really really bad....Monta ellis played good though and murphy is rebounding good aswell


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm ill after watching that game. Preseason prepared us for _that_? 

Take nothing away from the Lakers--they're looking a LOT better than I expected them to (between the Suns game and tonight). Without Kobe....they're looking scary. If Kobe rejoins that team and seamlessly fits into what they're doing offensively, the Lakers are a frightening team in the West.

As for the W's....Jesus. What's with all the stories about players taking free throws at the end of practice? What was the 6 straight days of double-days practices about? Was Nellie really coaching the game, or was Mike Montgomery working the sidelines in disguise? Started the game chuckin' up 3's like we were all year last year (3-19 for the game from 3 point land)? 42 trips to the charity stripe....and we only hit 27 of 'em (64%)? And don't get me started on the defense...not that Nellie was gonna bring that. But DAMN....the stand-around-while-teammates-don't-move offense? STRAIGHT out of Monty's playbook from last year. Christ.

I saw NOTHING positive from this game. Nothing. J-Rich playing? Was he? He looked out of rhythm and made a number of poor decisions. T-Murp trying to look like Dun Dun--both with the hair and the skill level displayed. Was that my imagination or did Dunleavy trip over....HIMSELF at one point in the game? 

Did anyone else see a thing positive for the W's tonight? O.K....one thing: Biedrins showed he needed to be in the game a lot more for defensive purposes. Other than that...I dunno.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I am madly disappointed in the way the Warriors played. Just one loss, they have to get use to Nellies style of play.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Well, you guys are taking this too critically. Jason Richardson has not played a single game int he preseason, and Murphy basically missed all of it.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Did anyone else see a thing positive for the W's tonight? O.K....one thing: Biedrins showed he needed to be in the game a lot more for defensive purposes. Other than that...I dunno.


We were the same old Warriors...

Except this does mean one good thing...Monta catches on fire. Go Monta! :banana: 

However, I am still frustrated with all the other Warriors other than B-Diddy and Biedrins. That was one pathetic performance with too many FTs missed, fast breaks that turned into quick turnovers or misses, and 3-point chucking.

I hope Nellie slams them hard for this game.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

bruindre said:


> I saw NOTHING positive from this game. Nothing.
> Did anyone else see a thing positive for the W's tonight? O.K....one thing: Biedrins showed he needed to be in the game a lot more for defensive purposes. Other than that...I dunno.


Well, they only had 10 turnovers... that's a positive.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yoyo said:


> I'm wrong. The Warriors are playing like **** tonight.
> 
> Shame, because I only get to see the Warriors play when they're playing the Lakers and Clippers, or when they're on national TV. I missed most of the first 3 quarters, but what the hell are we doing...?
> 
> ...


both teams played like **** but the lakers were able to get more shots to fall down. The warriors will be good..give them more time to work with don nelson...look how he turned the mavs...it will happen


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

SirCharles34 said:


> Well, they only had 10 turnovers... that's a positive.


*THAT *baffles me even more. That they looked that bad and only turned the ball over 10 times (which, for the start of the season for _any _team, is a remarkable stat).


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> both teams played like **** but the lakers were able to get more shots to fall down. The warriors will be good..give them more time to work with don nelson...look how he turned the mavs...it will happen


Actually, the Lakers didn't play that bad. Sasha looked typical--which I know Lakers fans are frustrated with. Lamar looked great, though (nice X-over to drive and dish to Turiaf....even if it was garbage time). 

As for Turiaf...I know Warriors fans are asking 'how could you let this kid score like that?', but this kid has got heart (no pun intended). Think of Kurt Rambis/Mark Madsen....on meth. Turiaf was a beast befor his rookie year--I saw the kid play at the Pyramid in the Long Beach summer league, and this kid is a strong player. Happy to see he's overcome his health issues too.

I'm gonna shut up now....if i want to gush about the Lakers, I know where their board is. This is a forum to bash the W's.....o.k. not 'bash'.....well.....you know what I mean.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Where was Dajuan Wagner? Why he didn't played?

And it seems like the "W's Nowitzki" (Mike D Jr) was spanked by Turiaf and Odom...!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Where was Dajuan Wagner? Why he didn't played?
> 
> And it seems like the "W's Nowitzki" (Mike D Jr) was spanked by Turiaf and Odom...!


Wagner started the year on the "Inactive List" (along with Foyle and Zarko).


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Didn't get to watch the game, surprised though at how irrelevant Dunleavy was based on the final stats.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

essbee said:


> *Didn't get to watch the game*, surprised though at how irrelevant Dunleavy was based on the final stats.


You truly did yourself a favor....trust me, buddy.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Wagner started the year on the "Inactive List" (along with Foyle and Zarko).


But why he is on Inactive List? He is waaaay better than McLeod!

And about Zarko, how did he play in preseason?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

bruindre said:


> You truly did yourself a favor....trust me, buddy.


my issue all along has been my dislike of nellie's coaching, again, the last thing we needed was to focus more on offense, we needed to focus on defense. Based on the quarter by quarter scoring i'm looking at, even with out the huge 3rd quarter we might have allowed 100 points, that's not acceptable.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> How do you like our team? The Warriors need time to adapt to Nellie.


the lakers had 19 offensive rebounds. I ask again, how is the Dunleavy/Murphy front court supposed to outrebound/defend any one? I'm very confused on the purpose of that lineup defensively. It seems doomed for failure, unless Nellie just wants to outscore everyone *groan*


----------



## jmaaan (Nov 2, 2006)

I look at the first quarter of the season as extended pre-season. When you have a new coach and new system it takes time. Yes, we looked the the W's from last season but it'll still take time to get that out of their system.

Not that I am pleased, I had a couple Lakers fans behind me at the game and I almost killed them. Sac fans and Lakers fans are the worst. But that aside I saw a couple of things. 

First, JRich needs some time to get in shape. He couldn't drive. It might take him another 10 games to fully get back in shape and start to pick up the offense. 

Second, Baron needs to get on the bandwagon. To me he looked slow. His D was horrible, he overdribbled, took shots that killed momentum, and pulled the ball up too much. Despite all the talk, he's not in nearly good enough shape to run Nellie's system. 

Third, Barnes will ge significant minutes because he's the only forward we have that really fits Nellie's mold. Look for us to pick up athletic, long, tough forwards in any trade we make. 

And fourth, we have a lot of combo guards and not a lot of forwards. Pietrus is too thin, IMO, to ever really be a forward. MikeD, Barnes, Diogu are it. Biedrins plays the 4 and 5 but more the 5 in this system and Murph is playing the 5. One of our guards may get moved and Diogu may get moved for a couple of athletic forwards.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bruindre said:


> *Well, find where in this thread anyone said we were going to win "handily",* and I might entertain the question.
> 
> Predicting a win and predicting a "handily" win are two things. To put words in Warriors' fans mouth only to respond by challenging that fictitious statement defines trolling. There's really no need for it.
> 
> ...





Yoyo said:


> The Lakers aren't what they used to be. With many players injured, we should take them out *handily*, with or without J-Rich.
> 
> Phil Jackson may not make it to this game, because he is still recovering from surgery. While Kobe will deal us tons of damage, Odom's been playing so-so in the preseason. Look for Farmar to do some damage off the bench though, it'll be a classic Bruin battle with Baron.
> 
> ...


uhh, i threw no offensive attacks at the warriors, was just curious. you were quite quick to call me a troll. btw, the proof is on the first page.

you're going to take this as trolling, i'll just call it "my input": warriors look terrible, i don't think they will make the playoffs. no defense, and their offense is mediocre. mostly 1on1 type basketball with bad defense. i think they'll do better than they did last night, troy murphy was stinking it up.. and he's not that bad. don't get me wrong though, i have no problem with the warrior fans thinking they were going to win. it's much better to be optimistic about your team than pessimistic.

personally i don't like or dislike the warriors but they supposedly have the best fans in the NBA.. so that does kinda suck. i blame it on chris mullin, he's a bad GM.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

bruindre said:


> whoops... :embarrass
> 
> I missed that comment. My bad.
> 
> ...





afobisme said:


> uhh, i threw no offensive attacks at the warriors, was just curious. you were quite quick to call me a troll. btw, the proof is on the first page.
> 
> you're going to take this as trolling, i'll just call it "my input": warriors look terrible, i don't think they will make the playoffs. no defense, and their offense is mediocre. mostly 1on1 type basketball with bad defense. i think they'll do better than they did last night, troy murphy was stinking it up.. and he's not that bad. don't get me wrong though, i have no problem with the warrior fans thinking they were going to win. it's much better to be optimistic about your team than pessimistic.


I apologized....but allow me to apologize again. My fault for not reading the entire thread throughly before getting defensive regarding your input. Especially bad, considering I'm the mod for the W's page.

W's looked absolutely horrible last night....but there again, I've already gone off on that in this thread, too.

Do you accept my humblest apologies, fob?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't really care or need it - i never had any hard against for you. i don't think an apology is needed :biggrin:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i don't really care or need it - i never had any hard against for you. i don't think an apology is needed :biggrin:


I do--i accused you of trolling based on the fact that I thought you were using 'handily' unnecessarily....

If it's all good, then it's all good.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Personally you don't have to say sorry! if afobisme cant say anything good about the warriors then don't bother to come on to the forum, at least when I leave the forum I talk good about the team that I am on.


----------

